
Former Air Force captain to expose UFO threat - keyle
http://www.news.com.au/technology/former-air-force-caption-to-expose-ufo-threat/story-e6frfro0-1225928480574
======
teilo
More nonsense. I do believe such encounters happen. The conclusions these
people jump to are unwarranted: ETs, threats, etc. I know the technology
exists from various individuals, former military, who have seen it first-hand.
They had no idea where it came from. I am convinced it is domestic, and
derived from technology originally acquired during or following Project
Paperclip. I am also fairly convinced that there were indeed aliens in the
Roswell crash -- the human, non-US citizen type -- who had violated our
airspace, and were shot down.

